# finally got the 180gal now what do i do ?



## dmackey

okay just got this tank , now what do i do next to get this thing up and running fellas ?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Add substrate water cycle then add fish


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


----------



## Us And Them

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


Oh yeah , this is the guy with the over crowded Pygo tank. lol


----------



## dmackey

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Add substrate water cycle then add fish


whats substrate water ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

just do what i said in my post and you'll be fine...


----------



## Us And Them

Add Scrubbies into Your Sump . Dollar store usually has them , its what I use.


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


Oh yeah , this is the guy with the over crowded Pygo tank. lol

lmao yea i WAS that guy , now i'm the guy that needs help setting up this 180gal. yea i got a sump tank. the only cycled filter i have is a lil hang in filter that suppose to do 70 gallons and a 20 gallon filter 
[/quote]


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


okay i will be putting water in it tomorrow hopefully if i can find a stand 1st before filling it up. now whats with the hole i have in the tank ? the guy who sold it to me wasn't helpful at all. all he told me was i can use it as is np, and i know it's missing pvc pipes and hoses also . do i really need to buy canister filter with this ? since it has a sump ? and a hole in the tank already ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the hole is where it was drilled for your sump... you shouldn't need to buy a canister, just find a stand, buy new mech and bio media for the sump, get hoses or pvc to hook it all up, then fill up the tank, add the filters from your other tank, then add the fish.


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> the hole is where it was drilled for your sump... you shouldn't need to buy a canister, just find a stand, buy new mech and bio media for the sump, get hoses or pvc to hook it all up, then fill up the tank, add the filters from your other tank, then add the fish.


okay going to the fish store in the morning . so i don't need to buy any kind of pumps or anything?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

did the sump come with the return pump or not?


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> did the sump come with the return pump or not?


yea i think so i have something here thats says eheim. what does this do and how would i know if it a good pump?


----------



## Us And Them

dmackey said:


> since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


okay i will be putting water in it tomorrow hopefully if i can find a stand 1st before filling it up. now whats with the hole i have in the tank ? the guy who sold it to me wasn't helpful at all. all he told me was i can use it as is np, and i know it's missing pvc pipes and hoses also . do i really need to buy canister filter with this ? since it has a sump ? and a hole in the tank already ?
[/quote]

If you can find a metal stand i think that would be a good start, Your going to place that smaller tank "The Sump" underneath the 180 gal.
Depending on what size the Drain is your going to have to find the appropriate sized PVC Piping and have it connect with the hole on the top of the sump.

Your also gonna need some Aquarium sealant , you can find that at LFS or even Home hardware. thats for sealing the PVC Drainpipe to make sure you'll have no leaks. Like Joe said when your at the LFS find where they keep the media and purchase it for your sump.

If you dont have A return Pump , your going to need to find one at your LFS that will give you a decent turn around rate. Many people say 10x but a little less isnt that bad. so if Your tank is 180 Gal. your gonna want to find a Pump that will give you over 1000Gph flow rate.

Your gonna have to measure how much Pvc piping your going to need . And thats going from Your Return Pump in the Sump up to Your tank and over the side. Each sump Varies in how the Pvc plumbing is done. but come up with a fairly simple design , Out from the pump and to the top of your tank.

Your going to have to Saw your pvc pipes and glue it all together , I cant remember the name of the glue i used , but you can get it at home depot. Get that far and then tell us when Your done...

anyone have anything else to add?


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> since your other tank is completely screwed up and overcrowded... i would just set up the new tank and then move all the filters from your 46 gallon over to the 180, then throw your fish in there. no sense in waiting for that tank to cycle when your fish are already suffering... at least they'll be in a bigger tank.


okay i will be putting water in it tomorrow hopefully if i can find a stand 1st before filling it up. now whats with the hole i have in the tank ? the guy who sold it to me wasn't helpful at all. all he told me was i can use it as is np, and i know it's missing pvc pipes and hoses also . do i really need to buy canister filter with this ? since it has a sump ? and a hole in the tank already ?
[/quote]

If you can find a metal stand i think that would be a good start, Your going to place that smaller tank "The Sump" underneath the 180 gal.
Depending on what size the Drain is your going to have to find the appropriate sized PVC Piping and have it connect with the hole on the top of the sump.

Your also gonna need some Aquarium sealant , you can find that at LFS or even Home hardware. thats for sealing the PVC Drainpipe to make sure you'll have no leaks. Like Joe said when your at the LFS find where they keep the media and purchase it for your sump.

If you dont have A return Pump , your going to need to find one at your LFS that will give you a decent turn around rate. Many people say 10x but a little less isnt that bad. so if Your tank is 180 Gal. your gonna want to find a Pump that will give you over 1000Gph flow rate.

Your gonna have to measure how much Pvc piping your going to need . And thats going from Your Return Pump in the Sump up to Your tank and over the side. Each sump Varies in how the Pvc plumbing is done. but come up with a fairly simple design , Out from the pump and to the top of your tank.

Your going to have to Saw your pvc pipes and glue it all together , I cant remember the name of the glue i used , but you can get it at home depot. Get that far and then tell us when Your done...

ideally i think i follow you.....was looking for some kind of diagram so i could have a even better pic of what i will be doing. but i think i follow you some what for the most part.yea searching for a stand online all evening but no luck ! and what is this aqua medic powerhead 2500 for i have also ? here is a pic of what i think may be the return pump . so how would i know if this return pump is good enough to handle my tank ? so if the return pump is good i wont have to worry bout buying a canister?
anyone have anything else to add?
[/quote]


----------



## Us And Them

Thats it . Make sure to give Your tank and that Pump a Good washing to get all the salt off of it. Run some warm water through it aswell.
that holein your tank looks like a 3" Pvc Pipe would fit. but to be sure ,Your going to need to measure that hole in your tank and buy the appropriate Pvc Drain pipe from Home depot. and the appropriate size Pvc piping to connect your drain to the top of your sump where that hole is.

Once you've cleaned your Pump , Your going to situate the Pump on the opposite side from where the water is draining into Your sump.
your going to have to measure the Hole on the top of your pump and get the right size piping to design the Return from your Pump into Your tank. so bust out of the measuring tape and See how much Piping your going to need

1) from Your Drain to the top hole on the left side of your sump 2) from Your Pump to just over the top of Your tank so its hanging over the side.


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> Thats it . Make sure to give Your tank and that Pump a Good washing to get all the salt off of it. Run some warm water through it aswell.
> that holein your tank looks like a 3" Pvc Pipe would fit. but to be sure ,Your going to need to measure that hole in your tank and buy the appropriate Pvc Drain pipe from Home depot. and the appropriate size Pvc piping to connect your drain to the top of your sump where that hole is.
> 
> Once you've cleaned your Pump , Your going to situate the Pump on the opposite side from where the water is draining into Your sump.
> your going to have to measure the Hole on the top of your pump and get the right size piping to design the Return from your Pump into Your tank. so bust out of the measuring tape and See how much Piping your going to need
> 
> 1) from Your Drain to the top hole on the left side of your sump 2) from Your Pump to just over the top of Your tank so its hanging over the side.


AIGHT COOL THANKS GOING TO HOME DEPOT IN THE MORNING. hope i can find a stand. so i was asking since i do have a return pump would i need a canister ? and how would i know if this return pump is good enough?


----------



## Us And Them

No You wouldnt need a Canister , as long as that Pump has a decent flow rate and you have a sufficient amount of media in your sump.
Can you see what model that eheim Pump is ?


----------



## Us And Them

sorry for the quality , but do you see what I mean ?


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> sorry for the quality , but do you see what I mean ?
> View attachment 191432


thanks for the diagram. yea im getting it slowly lol


----------



## Us And Them

the Eheim 3160 Pump , only Pumps out 488 gph which doesnt even give you 3x turnover rate per hour. It also appears that your pump is missing a top Fountain Piece that shoots the water out like a fountain.

IMO , I think you need to buy a new Pump , Believe me its alot better than a canister , Sumps with wet/Dry Systems like you have are optimal when keeping a shoal. its gonna cost you a bit of Coin , but tell them you need a pump that has atleast 7x turnover rate on A 180 Gal. tank


----------



## dmackey

dmackey said:


> sorry for the quality , but do you see what I mean ?
> View attachment 191432


thanks for the diagram. yea im getting it slowly lol
[/quote]

so does the tank up top suppose to have 2 holes ? 1 on each side? cause mine dont. just 2 different size holes in that lil glass box


----------



## Us And Them

That Lil glass Box is called a Wet/Dry System , Basically what happens is the water being pumped into Your tank from your return pump
Causes it to "overflow" into that little box , So what Your saying is that it has 2 Holes ? thats not a problem . Your just going to have to Plumb Both of those Holes with Pvc Drain Pipes thats all , so instead of 1 BIG drain you have 2 Smaller ones .


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> That Lil glass Box is called a Wet/Dry System , Basically what happens is the water being pumped into Your tank from your return pump
> Causes it to "overflow" into that little box , So what Your saying is that it has 2 Holes ? thats not a problem . Your just going to have to Plumb Both of those Holes with Pvc Drain Pipes thats all , so instead of 1 BIG drain you have 2 Smaller ones .


yea i just measured , 1 is 1'' , the other is a 2''


----------



## dmackey

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/wetdry.htm

so would i be looking at it more like this?


----------



## dmackey

so what im understanding now is. im putting a pipe from one of the holes going into the sump to get filtered ? so what the 2nd hole for in the wet/dry box? and my pump sits where ? i the sump , but in the part where the clean water is to be sent back up into the tank ?


----------



## Us And Them

Since You have two holes , Im afraid your going to have to use both. You wouldnt wanna chance patching it up. Ive tried and learned the hardway. Your going to have to Plumb both of those Holes with Pvc Drain Piping and Run them down to the Left Side of Your Sump which is the side With the Circular hole in the top. If I were you , I would not use the lid on the sump and position the drains so that they evenly spread out over that Plastice Grate so that your water is evenly distributed over the media that Your going to put between them.

Dont forget to Pick up some aquarium safe sealant , its a clear sealant.you will need it to seal the drains from the inside of your Wet/Dry and also on the outside, and than you will need to let it sit for a few hours to dry .

Its not that hard to figure out , you will get it in time.

And in the meantime make sure to keep up on doing gravel Vacs it really screws with your water.


----------



## bigshawn

well alright, now lets get that tank up and running as soon as you can if you don't mind me asking what kind of deal did you get a 180g with sump (thats great) going to have to build a stand and where are you putting it I hope the basement that 180 has a little more wieght than your 46g I hope you thought of this anyway good luck and listen to these guys they will have you swimming with the fishs in know time...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

post here when your ready to work dmackey we will get this tank set up for you


----------



## Us And Them

bigshawn said:


> post here when your ready to work dmackey we will get this tank set up for you


..


----------



## bigshawn

^^^^well its just my opinioun that all he dosen't have to if he doesn't want to just trying to help the guy it would be cheaper and he doesn't have one right now that will be his next ? lets just try to help the guy and not go back and forth on this please.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

bigshawn dont worry jon is just on a power trip this morning i guess


----------



## bigshawn

got ya, no worries


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

yea we will just let him handle it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

if you haven't already purchased stuff to hook up your sump, look into flex tubing for your drain lines and vinyl tubing for your return line.... it'll save you a ton of time, work, and frustration. instead of needing to measure everything out exactly and make a bunch of cuts and connections, you can just cut the hoses to a rough length and hook everything up while still being able to move your sump if you need to.


----------



## dmackey

bigshawn said:


> well alright, now lets get that tank up and running as soon as you can if you don't mind me asking what kind of deal did you get a 180g with sump (thats great) going to have to build a stand and where are you putting it I hope the basement that 180 has a little more wieght than your 46g I hope you thought of this anyway good luck and listen to these guys they will have you swimming with the fishs in know time...


Na i don't mind you asking , hey we all here to share info about piranha's and idea's and help save time and money on the hobby i assume. i gave the guy 550 and he delivered it , was a challenge getting it in my place tho since i live in a condo. so not it's not going in a basement. wood floor with neighbors downstairs , lets just hope this thing doesn't break lol ,


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

180g tank with what looks like a 75g sump that beast will be close to 2900lbs


----------



## Us And Them

Can the floors in Your condo hold that amount of Weight ?


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> Can the floors in Your condo hold that amount of Weight ?


hummm good question ..... i just assumed a floor should be able to...shhhit now you have me thinking. how would i figure that out ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

i would get the flex tubing, if you have to much it will still work cause it bends

try and get the blueprints of your condo you need to see what kind of beams are in your floor and what way they are running


----------



## dmackey

just trying to buy all the stuff i'm gona need to hook it up. havent found a metal stand yet.....was looking all night and big al's want like 350$. found a few online , but no e mails back yet.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

im sorry but i have to disagree with jon on the metal stand part.. its better to build your own


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> im sorry but i have to disagree with jon on the metal stand part.. its better to build your own


okay why it it better to build and how would i do that ? what kinda wood? and all that ? i have no room for f**k up lol , but i could get it done worse case i guess just would like to know why you say wood over metal. and if i do get i metal 1 should i look for 1 with a center brace ? then put a sheet of ply wood on the metal stand then place the tank on it for support ? or no ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

a metal stand will put all the wieght of the tank on 4 points with even just the wieght of the 180g being around 2000lbs you will have 500lbs on each little foot which are usually 2x2" so 4" square which equates too 125psi on each leg

with a wood stand you have a box type base and say you used 2x4's and built it 72x24 area of the whole base would be 279" square you would have only about 7.1psi

in other words a wood stand would be less likely to fall through your floor because the wieght is distributed on a greater area


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> the Eheim 3160 Pump , only Pumps out 488 gph which doesnt even give you 3x turnover rate per hour. It also appears that your pump is missing a top Fountain Piece that shoots the water out like a fountain.
> 
> IMO , I think you need to buy a new Pump , Believe me its alot better than a canister , Sumps with wet/Dry Systems like you have are optimal when keeping a shoal. its gonna cost you a bit of Coin , but tell them you need a pump that has atleast 7x turnover rate on A 180 Gal. tank


i think i may have found that fountain peice that you say shoot up. is this it ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

heres a 180g tank stand build thread

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=187312

this with a piece of 3/4" plywood on the top would work then you just cut a hole were the holes in your tank are. if your tank is glass then basically only the perimeter of the tank has to be supported


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

if the condo you live in has shoddy construction or paper thin walls/ceilings, i would be extremely nervous about setting up a tank that large without at least checking the floor out... i'd wanna know what's underneath that floor holding everything up


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> heres a 180g tank stand build thread
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=187312
> 
> this with a piece of 3/4" plywood on the top would work then you just cut a hole were the holes in your tank are. if your tank is glass then basically only the perimeter of the tank has to be supported


excellent link !! ...this gives me a clear vision on how to do this and what i need to buy to get it done. thanks !


----------



## Winkyee

I have never used ABS piping in tanks, I have always used PVC.
I'd like to see a built stand too, it will spread weight better than having it sitting on 4 points.
The stand a few posts up looks good to me.
Not hard to build at all. just make sure all the uprights are cut perfectly to length ... 4x4 posts in corners are not needed.
If you like, I can post some detail of my tank stand.
I just jumped into the build with an idea and made it happen.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

find out about your floor first


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> find out about your floor first


okay how would i go by doing that ?? because thats important for sure !


----------



## Jaycee

Pfury is awesome







You guys are so helpful!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

umm... (calls for winkee)

sorry i have no idea


----------



## Jaycee

dmackey said:


> find out about your floor first


okay how would i go by doing that ?? because thats important for sure !
[/quote]

Call the person who looks after maintenence/reno in your condo. Perhaps a superintendent?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

^^^ there you go lol

i talked to my stepdad he was saying usually houses or condos are build with 2x10's as the floor bracing places 16" apart

if you did your stand 72" long then your tank would be putting pressure on 4 of the braces and then so each brace will only have like 750lbs of weight


----------



## dmackey

well it's not a old building actually it's brand new . we are the 1st owners here. the place is like 2 years new. and we have had like 3 different supers since i been here , i honestly doubt they know anything but i will try . what would i ask them ??? whats under my wood floor ? or what ???


----------



## Jaycee

dmackey said:


> well it's not a old building actually it's brand new . we are the 1st owners here. the place is like 2 years new. and we have had like 3 different supers since i been here , i honestly doubt they know anything but i will try . what would i ask them ??? whats under my wood floor ? or what ???


Just tell them your situation. If it is new construction, unless it breaks some serious building bylaws, you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

ask what kind of supports your floor has. from what my stepdad said you should be good to go but better safe then sorry


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dmackey said:


> well it's not a old building actually it's brand new . we are the 1st owners here. the place is like 2 years new. and we have had like 3 different supers since i been here , i honestly doubt they know anything but i will try . what would i ask them ??? whats under my wood floor ? or what ???


it's a tough call because some apartments/condos are not cool with big tanks... you could probably just build your stand or buy a metal one and place it next to a wall, if you have a stud finder, you could use that on the floor to find the best placement


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> ^^^ there you go lol
> 
> i talked to my stepdad he was saying usually houses or condos are build with 2x10's as the floor bracing places 16" apart
> 
> if you did your stand 72" long then your tank would be putting pressure on 4 of the braces and then so each brace will only have like 750lbs of weight


lol so translation i should be okay with the tank and sump ? i will be building a stand more than likely considering the pro's and con's i've learned on metal stand vs wood stand so far with the psi weight being spreaded out a bit more . wood seems to be safer even tho i don't know what the hell im doing , lol i'll just buy the wood and ask you guys when i get stuck or confused.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

you want to put it over as many braces as possible

still contact somebody about what way they are running you dont want to put all that wieght on one


----------



## dmackey

the superintendent is pretty clueless trust me ! just tried calling them no answer tho. he actually seen me moving the tank in last night , he got pissed because i didnt book the elevator , but never asked any question about the tank , and they have seen my 46 gal tank and didnt say anything but again they are as clueless as me lol . but i will try to catch up with them to ask for the sake of asking just in case


----------



## Winkyee

Build the wood stand..
Asking the super of the building will probably get an answer of "No, no allowed" 
Be SURE your apartment insurance covers floods just in case your sup overflows and caused 45k damages in OTHER apartments.
I will post some pics when I get home, I am workin now.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

im pretty sure you can find out what way they are running with a stud finder.


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> you want to put it over as many braces as possible
> 
> still contact somebody about what way they are running you dont want to put all that wieght on one


very much true !! yea i'm gonna look into that . i know what you mean , makes sense ! i think i will just see if they can tell me which way the braces for the floor are running


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dmackey said:


> you want to put it over as many braces as possible
> 
> still contact somebody about what way they are running you dont want to put all that wieght on one


very much true !! yea i'm gonna look into that . i know what you mean , makes sense ! i think i will just see if they can tell me which way the braces for the floor are running
[/quote]

you can use the studfinder for that as well...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

go one way if it beeps about every 16" then the studs are like this ||||||| if it doesnt beep or its always beeping then they are like this _____


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> im pretty sure you can find out what way they are running with a stud finder.


okay maybe i will just check with a stud finder. im afraid if i ask them then they will not allow me , and panic with all the what if's considering they are clueless.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

a stud finder is a great investment... i think i paid about $10 for mine and it comes in really handy, i grab it anytime i'm gonna hang a picture or shelf and i use it during projects all the time


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> a stud finder is a great investment... i think i paid about $10 for mine and it comes in really handy, i grab it anytime i'm gonna hang a picture or shelf and i use it during projects all the time


 yup i'm buying it today


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you won't have to worry about the sump flooding if you set it up properly, but it's always nice to have that extra safe guard just in case

bro, your fish are gonna LOVE that tank...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

this is how you want it


----------



## Winkyee

Should be fine, just know how things work...
Check youtube for videos on Sumps ,returns, overflows, etc...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

i should have copyrighted my amazing illustration....


----------



## Soul Assassin

What kind of condo do you live in? If it's a apartment condo ( the tall ones) they are build with concrete not wood. But yea if you ask the super. and he actually looks into it they will tell you "hell no".


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> this is how you want it


exactly cool.


----------



## Jaycee

Soul Assassin said:


> What kind of condo do you live in? If it's a apartment condo ( the tall ones) they are build with concrete not wood. But yea if you ask the super. and he actually looks into it they will tell you "hell no".


Condos are way different than a standard apartment rental agreement. In a condo you "own" the contents inside the four walls. Unless there is some kind of restriction in your condo agreement that explicitly covers fish tanks or is strong enough to implicitly state otherwise, the super or condo owner does not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## dmackey

Soul Assassin said:


> What kind of condo do you live in? If it's a apartment condo ( the tall ones) they are build with concrete not wood. But yea if you ask the super. and he actually looks into it they will tell you "hell no".


7 floors high. apartment condo. so if it's built with concrete instead of wood , i'm in trouble ? it's no good ? and i'm better off not asking the super from the sounds of it ????


----------



## Winkyee

Good article on aquarium placement in residential buildings..
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php


----------



## dmackey

Jaycee said:


> Good article on aquarium placement in residential buildings..
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php


interesting link will read when i come back, going to home depot . be back soon fellas


----------



## Jaycee

dmackey said:


> What kind of condo do you live in? If it's a apartment condo ( the tall ones) they are build with concrete not wood. But yea if you ask the super. and he actually looks into it they will tell you "hell no".


Condos are way different than a standard apartment rental agreement. In a condo you "own" the contents inside the four walls. Unless there is some kind of restriction in your condo agreement that explicitly covers fish tanks or is strong enough to implicitly state otherwise, the super or condo owner does not have a leg to stand on.
[/quote]

no restrictions or that sort im aware of....they seen me moving it in last night and said nothing to me about it. it's not a standard apartment, and the building hasn't post or told me anything about fish tanks being restricted here so i take it im good unless this thing breaks and floods the neighbors or falls thru the floor into the neighbors living room....
[/quote]

That's why you get proper insurance, some of which might be standard in your province and/or condo agreement. The floors are your responsibility, if they break it is on your dime, if you accidently punch a hole in your wall, it is your responsibility, if you cause damage to the community property it is your liability... etc.

Does that all make sense?


----------



## dmackey

Jaycee said:


> What kind of condo do you live in? If it's a apartment condo ( the tall ones) they are build with concrete not wood. But yea if you ask the super. and he actually looks into it they will tell you "hell no".


Condos are way different than a standard apartment rental agreement. In a condo you "own" the contents inside the four walls. Unless there is some kind of restriction in your condo agreement that explicitly covers fish tanks or is strong enough to implicitly state otherwise, the super or condo owner does not have a leg to stand on.
[/quote]

got you makes sense

no restrictions or that sort im aware of....they seen me moving it in last night and said nothing to me about it. it's not a standard apartment, and the building hasn't post or told me anything about fish tanks being restricted here so i take it im good unless this thing breaks and floods the neighbors or falls thru the floor into the neighbors living room....
[/quote]

That's why you get proper insurance, some of which might be standard in your province and/or condo agreement. The floors are your responsibility, if they break it is on your dime, if you accidently punch a hole in your wall, it is your responsibility, if you cause damage to the community property it is your liability.

Does that all make sense?
[/quote]


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

what are you getting at home depot? lol


----------



## bigshawn

hummm, sooooo the the not having a stand was the next problem after all and there is real GOOD ADVISE being givin on building one, great deal on the 180g hope everything works out for you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

dmackey said:


> okay just got this tank , now what do i do next to get this thing up and running fellas ?


you will need plumbing, heater, filter media, a stand and a return pump. The pump you showed looked like a protein skimmer pump


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You should of had a better plan before you got this tank.

Make a list of questions and ill try to answer them. You should also lean how a sump works before using one as if you dont understand it will may flood or have your pump run dry and die. The setup looks good, but you need to learn whats what about it.

i would suggest to fist buy or build a stand that can house the sump under it and leave plenty of workspace. Dont fill the tank for a bit other then mayby a leak test. You will need to plumb it to the sump.

Are you planning on selling the protein skimmer?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

tthe pump is a ehiem pump, the long thing is a fountain thingy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Read this

This link should help you with the physics and basics of a sump. This site apply to sw tanks so you dont have to worry about things such as protein skimmers or refugiums. You will have different media, but the concept is the same.



Johnny_Zanni said:


> tthe pump is a ehiem pump, the long thing is a fountain thingy


 That seems small for the display which is why i thought it could be for the protein skimmer in the first picture


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

yea its only like 450gph


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Johnny_Zanni said:


> yea its only like 450gph


That seems way too weak to be a sw return pump. My 25g total sw system had i think 200gph (after head loss) and a korilia 1 (15g display). If that was the main pump for the tank the last owner must of had alot of powerheads


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

yea, i dont know he might be gettign another one


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> what are you getting at home depot? lol


lol had to go do some pricing on the wood and glue and all that stuff, i don't even have a box of nails and a hammer in this place . so had to go so i can see how much i'm looking a to build the stand . i'm already over my budget . and from what im understand looks like i'll have to buy a return pump. which brings me to my next question. what size proper pump will i need to run this tank ? give me a brand so i can google and start looking for deals on 1


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

what wood did you look at? and use screws instead of nails they will hold alot better

mag drive pumps are supposed to be good but i found another brand thats cheaper but has mixed reviews


----------



## dmackey

sean-820 said:


> what wood did you look at? and use screws instead of nails they will hold alot better
> 
> mag drive pumps are supposed to be good but i found another brand thats cheaper but has mixed reviews


2x4's and plywood . and wood clue and screws a powerdrill and a saw. gonna cost me but oh well at least i can feel good abot it when this all over said and done.

so what pumps should i be looking for ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

alot of people like mag drive pumps, their just a little expensive i found a cheaper brand but not everyone likes them


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> what wood did you look at? and use screws instead of nails they will hold alot better
> 
> mag drive pumps are supposed to be good but i found another brand thats cheaper but has mixed reviews


what did you find cheaper?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

quiet one pumps, you can get one that pumps 1,017GPH for about $47 + shipping


----------



## bigshawn

you don't have any freinds with tools? borrow some.......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

thats what i was thinking too, going to suck if you went over just cause of tools


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> quiet one pumps, you can get one that pumps 1,017GPH for about $47 + shipping


thats more like it 47bucks i don't mind spending a lil more if i have to just want it to be worth it. and i wana make sure my tank is gona stay clean this time around and i'll be adding plants and maybe another pygo or 2 in the near future once its all get up and good. so wana make sure i have a really great filteration


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> thats what i was thinking too, going to suck if you went over just cause of tools


yea i gota buy all that crap.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

they have other models with higher outputs one second


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

once you get set up, you shouldn't add anymore fish for quite a while.... getting the bigger tank set up is going to help your situation, but it's not an immediate fix. you are still going to have a bio load in your tank that your filters can't handle, and until they have some time to play catch-up and establish themselves, you are going to be dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. once those problems are fixed, you should give your fish some time to recover and settle in before you go throwing more fish into the mix.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

1330GPH 99.99 + shipping
1506GPH 102.99 + shipping

joe in the long run he will be about to add more though correct?


----------



## marilynmonroe

Boy o boy your really not preparied for this BIG project. I sure hope you get it done right , thats alot of water if something goes wrong.. I would feel better putting the tank in the basement, but i guess that is not possible. i hope it all works out for you , good luck and keep us posted :nod:


----------



## FEEFA

marilynmonroe said:


> Boy o boy your really not preparied for this BIG project. I sure hope you get it done right , thats alot of water if something goes wrong.. I would feel better putting the tank in the basement, but i guess that is not possible. i hope it all works out for you , good luck and keep us posted :nod:


If he pulls this off I will be amazed, even with all the help he's getting.
I will def be keeping tabs on this thread and good luck mackey


----------



## Us And Them

Hey DMackey , in my opinion building your own wooden tank might be a little steep for you , It would be a huge loss if your Stand failed somehow . Your dealing with alot of weight on that tank. I think Your best bet would be to try and Buy a Used or New wooden stand . and in the meantime Keep up on your tank maintenance and hope you dont lose any fish .

Im not saying your not capable of building it. But if you are absolutely sure that you can dedicate some major time to this stand, and you are confident that you can build it than , go for it.


----------



## arok3000

*Edit - checked flow rates.

As long as you have the 450 gph pump w/ a 1" return line and a 2" overflow, why not consider using what you have and adding a canister to handle extra filtration and flow?
This way you have a backup filter AND you can get the canister going right away on your 46g.


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> once you get set up, you shouldn't add anymore fish for quite a while.... getting the bigger tank set up is going to help your situation, but it's not an immediate fix. you are still going to have a bio load in your tank that your filters can't handle, and until they have some time to play catch-up and establish themselves, you are going to be dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. once those problems are fixed, you should give your fish some time to recover and settle in before you go throwing more fish into the mix.


okay cool. so how long are we talking before i can and my last 3 p's? i plan to have a shoal of 12 in this 180. or thats still to many for a 180gal ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dmackey said:


> once you get set up, you shouldn't add anymore fish for quite a while.... getting the bigger tank set up is going to help your situation, but it's not an immediate fix. you are still going to have a bio load in your tank that your filters can't handle, and until they have some time to play catch-up and establish themselves, you are going to be dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. once those problems are fixed, you should give your fish some time to recover and settle in before you go throwing more fish into the mix.


okay cool. so how long are we talking before i can and my last 3 p's? i plan to have a shoal of 12 in this 180. or thats still to many for a 180gal ?
[/quote]

i can't give you an exact timeline, but once you get everything set up, keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite levels... once your filters can keep up with the bio-load, i'd give it at least a couple weeks before adding more fish and increasing the bio-load


----------



## dmackey

Feefa said:


> once you get set up, you shouldn't add anymore fish for quite a while.... getting the bigger tank set up is going to help your situation, but it's not an immediate fix. you are still going to have a bio load in your tank that your filters can't handle, and until they have some time to play catch-up and establish themselves, you are going to be dealing with ammonia and nitrite issues. once those problems are fixed, you should give your fish some time to recover and settle in before you go throwing more fish into the mix.


okay cool. so how long are we talking before i can and my last 3 p's? i plan to have a shoal of 12 in this 180. or thats still to many for a 180gal ?
[/quote]

i can't give you an exact timeline, but once you get everything set up, keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite levels... once your filters can keep up with the bio-load, i'd give it at least a couple weeks before adding more fish and increasing the bio-load
[/quote]

okay cool . so i can do 12 p's in the 180 tho eventually?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

fa sho


----------



## dmackey

arok3000 said:


> *Edit - checked flow rates.
> 
> As long as you have the 450 gph pump w/ a 1" return line and a 2" overflow, why not consider using what you have and adding a canister to handle extra filtration and flow?
> This way you have a backup filter AND you can get the canister going right away on your 46g.


you sure about that ? i like the idea of having a back-up filter just in case , hummmm


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> Hey DMackey , in my opinion building your own wooden tank might be a little steep for you , It would be a huge loss if your Stand failed somehow . Your dealing with alot of weight on that tank. I think Your best bet would be to try and Buy a Used or New wooden stand . and in the meantime Keep up on your tank maintenance and hope you dont lose any fish .
> 
> Im not saying your not capable of building it. But if you are absolutely sure that you can dedicate some major time to this stand, and you are confident that you can build it than , go for it.


yea i'm confident ! and i'm going for it . not gona rush anything , may take me a lil longer than someone who does it on a reg or has the experience , so i'll be asking alot more questions once i have the wood and all that other stuff to build it come tuesday, i'm counting on my piranha-fury brothers to help me pull this off, i believe in these guys. if not im f**ked lol, but im just gona take my time and continue to research in the meantime much as possible . wouldn't be right if i didn't build this thing now, my heart and mind is into getting this project completed


----------



## Us And Them

dmackey said:


> *Edit - checked flow rates.
> 
> As long as you have the 450 gph pump w/ a 1" return line and a 2" overflow, why not consider using what you have and adding a canister to handle extra filtration and flow?
> This way you have a backup filter AND you can get the canister going right away on your 46g.


you sure about that ? i like the idea of having a back-up filter just in case , hummmm
[/quote]

What is your budget like ?


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *Edit - checked flow rates.
> 
> As long as you have the 450 gph pump w/ a 1" return line and a 2" overflow, why not consider using what you have and adding a canister to handle extra filtration and flow?
> This way you have a backup filter AND you can get the canister going right away on your 46g.


you sure about that ? i like the idea of having a back-up filter just in case , hummmm
[/quote]

What is your budget like ?
[/quote]

dunno , what you have in mind? i mean i wana save on whatever can save on for sure but i wana do this thing right the 1st time around.....(not a rich guy here)

went by aquanic kingdom earlier today to see if i could get them to make me 1 and how much it would be , but ryan says they not making stands anymore, so i gotta do this myself for sure. you know the saying if you want sum done right you gota do it yourself right?


----------



## marco

derek, your really pushing us to the test here. having no experience with a drilled aquarium and no way of hooking it up is really a large issue. going from a 46 gallon 3 foot aquarium,to a 180 gallon drilled tank with sump from somebody elses project... that probably has experience in the aquarium industry and hobby... is not the way alot of people would of went. and its not as easy as putting a plastic straw into a can of pepsi.

someone needs to be there with you so you can figure out the meterials you need and set this tank up properly. if i had a vehicle and lived in the GTA i would definatly set the tank up with you man. but im in barrie. as marilyanmanroe said. that is alot of water, and something very easily can go wrong.

if anyone can meet up with derek and just spend a day with him to get this project done, please do.

Amen


----------



## Us And Them

marco said:


> derek, your really pushing us to the test here. having no experience with a drilled aquarium and no way of hooking it up is really a large issue. going from a 46 gallon 3 foot aquarium,to a 180 gallon drilled tank with sump from somebody elses project... that probably has experience in the aquarium industry and hobby... is not the way alot of people would of went. and its not as easy as putting a plastic straw into a can of pepsi.
> 
> someone needs to be there with you so you can figure out the meterials you need and set this tank up properly. if i had a vehicle and lived in the GTA i would definatly set the tank up with you man. but im in barrie. as marilyanmanroe said. that is alot of water, and something very easily can go wrong.
> 
> if anyone can meet up with derek and just spend a day with him to get this project done, please do.
> 
> Amen


Im in London all week. Was just down in the GTA. Aquatic Kingdom had nothing as for Piranha stock. Just Large and Small reds.
Thats why I was recommending just sticking it out for a few weeks and find an already made stand.


----------



## dmackey

marco said:


> derek, your really pushing us to the test here. having no experience with a drilled aquarium and no way of hooking it up is really a large issue. going from a 46 gallon 3 foot aquarium,to a 180 gallon drilled tank with sump from somebody elses project... that probably has experience in the aquarium industry and hobby... is not the way alot of people would of went. and its not as easy as putting a plastic straw into a can of pepsi.
> 
> someone needs to be there with you so you can figure out the meterials you need and set this tank up properly. if i had a vehicle and lived in the GTA i would definatly set the tank up with you man. but im in barrie. as marilyanmanroe said. that is alot of water, and something very easily can go wrong.
> 
> if anyone can meet up with derek and just spend a day with him to get this project done, please do.
> 
> Amen


Im in London all week. Was just down in the GTA. Aquatic Kingdom had nothing as for Piranha stock. Just Large and Small reds.
Thats why I was recommending just sticking it out for a few weeks and find an already made stand.
[/quote]

considering that....

does anyone have anymore links on building a 180gal wooden stand ?

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=187312

got this 1 earlier but it wouldn't hurt to see another 1 or 2 stands i guess


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> if the condo you live in has shoddy construction or paper thin walls/ceilings, i would be extremely nervous about setting up a tank that large without at least checking the floor out... i'd wanna know what's underneath that floor holding everything up


talked with the super earlier , didnt go into details why i was asking him but i did ask him what's underneath the floor and he didn't have a clue as i expected. i'm assuming concrete tho with reinforcement bars in it since its a condo/apartment building 7 floors high, i doubt they use wood for the floors underneath, when i see buildings being built i always see them pour concrete for each level. now lets say if it is concrete would that be a good thing or bad ? how wold i know for sure, since my super is clueless as me to whats underneath ? still buy a stub finder ? they like 20bucks


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 1330GPH 99.99 + shipping
> 1506GPH 102.99 + shipping
> 
> joe in the long run he will be about to add more though correct?


hey you never told me where i could find these pumps at .......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

lol SORRRY www.petsmart.com

ill try and find you more stand build threads


----------



## Winkyee

Since I was in built mode not photo mode and didn't want to get any Gorilla glue on my camera, I didn't get any photos of the built..
It was fast and easy..

I used 3/4" MDF for the top and front.
Home Depot cut that to size for me.
I would imagine they would do the same for your uprights and other parts.
If you plan it correctly, you shouldn't have to cut much at home.


----------



## Winkyee




----------



## Johnny_Zanni

winkyee the only thing he might want to do since he has a sump is put a piece of plywood on the bottom instead of it being frame, correct?


----------



## Winkyee

I like it open,
If and when water gets under the tnak, it's easy to clean up..
I used many felt heavy felt pads under perimeter of the bottom rails too..

Here's a couple more pics..









My Granddaughter..









I painted everything with bathroom paint and primer.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

i think his sump is a 75g so it would need a 48x18 footprint under the tank


----------



## Winkyee

I think I could get a 75 under mine but it would probably require lowering the stand over it.
Something else to consider for him..

He may have to make stand taller than mine..
measure and plan before cutting..
my stand is low for viewing from blue couch.
lol


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> I think I could get a 75 under mine but it would probably require lowering the stand over it.
> Something else to consider for him..
> 
> He may have to make stand taller than mine..
> measure and plan before cutting..
> my stand is low for viewing from blue couch.
> lol


yea i was thinking of making the bottom completely half inch plywood to spread out the psi as much as possible since i'm not 100% sure bout whats underneath my floor and my building super didnt know either, so i want to make this as safe as possible , being that i have neighbors underneath me, LAAST THING I NEED IS FOR THIS TO FALL THRU INTO THE NEIGHBORS living room and harm anyone , thanks for the pics posted also. what size tank is that?


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> lol SORRRY www.petsmart.com
> 
> ill try and find you more stand build threads


yea that would be awesome


----------



## Winkyee

They are those pads you put under legs of furniture or cabinets to keep your floor from getting scratched up..
I used a load of them around the bottom rail, again.. if water gets under, it will dry quickly..
I would recommend you don't enclose the bottom of yours for that reason..
If you build a stand like mine the load will not be spread much more..


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> They are those pads you put under legs of furniture or cabinets to keep your floor from getting scratched up..
> I used a load of them around the bottom rail, again.. if water gets under, it will dry quickly..
> I would recommend you don't enclose the bottom of yours for that reason..
> If you build a stand like mine the load will not be spread much more..


okay are you sure , the weight is my biggest concern !! more than anything else at this point. i think i can eventually get the stand built, i just want to make sure its built in a way where the weight is spreaded best i can by all means


----------



## Winkyee

The weight is basically going to be spread on a 24x72" area... 
Adding wood to the bottom isn't going to help that much..
I bet your floors are concrete anyways..
You can't tell by knockin on it?


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> The weight is basically going to be spread on a 24x72" area...
> Adding wood to the bottom isn't going to help that much..
> I bet your floors are concrete anyways..
> You can't tell by knockin on it?


yea im pretty sure they a concrete. is concrete a good thing ? okay i'll take your advice then.......just want to be 100% sure of the best way to spread the weight


----------



## Soul Assassin

Concrete is really good, I would not worry too much about it falling through the floor
Just make sure your stand doesnt fall apart under the weight


----------



## dmackey

Soul Assassin said:


> lol SORRRY www.petsmart.com
> 
> ill try and find you more stand build threads


yea that would be awesome
[/quote]

so gorilla glue is the best glue i can use ? i gotta make sure this thing is solid . can't afford for it not to be strong as possible


----------



## Winkyee

I like it, It's a polyurethane glue, Elmers makes a polyurethane glue too.
Follow instructions on label..
pick up some gloves, those thin nytril blue ones are nice and keep glue off your hands.
newspaper on floor is a good idea too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I use Gorilla Glue as well... strong hold, short clamp time, gets tacky fast for easy setting, and no overpowering odor (like Titebond).

Here's a link to my 75 gallon stand...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=187427

I overbuilt the hell out of it, so you could follow the exact plans except you would need to make it longer and you could use 2x8s for the upper rails if you were concerned about the weight.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

just remember still gotta screw it!


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> just remember still gotta screw it!


LOL YEA I KNOW...THANKS THO


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dmackey said:


> just remember still gotta screw it!


LOL YEA I KNOW...THANKS THO

[/quote]

actually the wood glue would hold it together just fine, the screws just hold things in place til it dries, you could do the same thing with clamps tho.

did you check out my thread? that should give you pretty good step-by-step pictures on how to build a solid stand... i'm pretty sure winkyee built his in a very similar way


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> just remember still gotta screw it!


LOL YEA I KNOW...THANKS THO

[/quote]

actually the wood glue would hold it together just fine, the screws just hold things in place til it dries, you could do the same thing with clamps tho.

did you check out my thread? that should give you pretty good step-by-step pictures on how to build a solid stand... i'm pretty sure winkyee built his in a very similar way
[/quote]

Yes i was looking at it last night. very clear, just got a lil confused on how your inner beams are not touching the floor. but over all excellent !!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the inner "screw strips" aren't meant to carry any load, they are just there to keep things in place and make it easier to keep the stand square as you are building... all the weight is transferred through the uprights to the bottom frame so that it can be dispersed across a larger area instead of having points of higher pressure located where those inner pieces would touch the ground.


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> the inner "screw strips" aren't meant to carry any load, they are just there to keep things in place and make it easier to keep the stand square as you are building... all the weight is transferred through the uprights to the bottom frame so that it can be dispersed across a larger area instead of having points of higher pressure located where those inner pieces would touch the ground.


oooohhhh i see so it spreads the weight right instead of having the weight on the 4 corners ? but since the frame is gona be on the ground any way wouldn't it be better if i had that extra support ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

nope, you'll have plenty of support with just the bottom frame... you want to spread the weight out as much as possible, not only to put less stress on your floor, but to put less stress on your stand as well.


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> nope, you'll have plenty of support with just the bottom frame... you want to spread the weight out as much as possible, not only to put less stress on your floor, but to put less stress on your stand as well.


okay cool . thanks joe


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

mackey joe's 75g stand is the exact same as mine (i think) exept he put a outer shell on his


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> mackey joe's 75g stand is the exact same as mine (i think) exept he put a outer shell on his


thanks nice colorful diagram. now since mine will be a 72 inch would i be better off putting several center braces ? say like 3 spreaded out ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you'd be fine with just 8 total sets of uprights like my stand... if you wanna beef it up at all, i'd go with 2x8s on the upper frame


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> you'd be fine with just 8 total sets of uprights like my stand... if you wanna beef it up at all, i'd go with 2x8s on the upper frame


okay cool thats what i will do then, thanks. 1st project so i just wana make sure it's built as strong as possible .


----------



## Soul Assassin

Found this 3000 pump on kijiji GTA for $55, check it out

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessorie...QAdIdZ186072519


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dmackey said:


> you'd be fine with just 8 total sets of uprights like my stand... if you wanna beef it up at all, i'd go with 2x8s on the upper frame


okay cool thats what i will do then, thanks. 1st project so i just wana make sure it's built as strong as possible .
[/quote]

what all do you have for tools?


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> Found this 3000 pump on kijiji GTA for $55, check it out
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessorie...QAdIdZ186072519


Thanks, is this pump any good? Do you know how many GPH this pumps out?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you definitely need a carpenter's square, a 48" level and a smaller carpenter's level would really help

for screws, i like to use 2 1/2" deck screws with torsion heads, the boxes usually come with a torsion bit in them


----------



## dmackey

Soul Assassin said:


> Found this 3000 pump on kijiji GTA for $55, check it out
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessorie...QAdIdZ186072519


yea i found it . only does 450gph tho.


----------



## dmackey

okay i think i have most everything i need to get this project started in the morning . am i missing anything thats a must have for this project ? saws, screws, clue, gloves, 2x4s , 2x2s, hammer, drill ,tape measure, nails, ply wood, few spliffs and sum kool aid and a bag of chips lol what im missing fellas ?


----------



## Ægir

dmackey said:


> okay i think i have most everything i need to get this project started in the morning . am i missing anything thats a must have for this project ? saws, screws, clue, gloves, 2x4s , 2x2s, hammer, drill ,tape measure, nails, ply wood.


Framing square, level, and a router with a round off bit would be nice... Ditch the gloves, they will just get you hurt. I have seen pictures of people getting gloves caught in a skill saw or even a drill and messing your hand and fingers up real good.

I also dont know what you are using the 2x2 for... but its not really good for much. I would think 2x6s and 2x4s would be my lumber list.

I will take pics of my 155 bow stand if you want me to.


----------



## dmackey

Ægir said:


> okay i think i have most everything i need to get this project started in the morning . am i missing anything thats a must have for this project ? saws, screws, clue, gloves, 2x4s , 2x2s, hammer, drill ,tape measure, nails, ply wood.


Framing square, level, and a router with a round off bit would be nice... Ditch the gloves, they will just get you hurt. I have seen pictures of people getting gloves caught in a skill saw or even a drill and messing your hand and fingers up real good.

I also dont know what you are using the 2x2 for... but its not really good for much. I would think 2x6s and 2x4s would be my lumber list.

I will take pics of my 155 bow stand if you want me to.
[/quote]

latex gloves for the glue i guess so i can spread it evenly. 2x2's for the inner brace. 2x6's where at ? what will the framing square be for ? and how do i use it ? level oh yea gotta get one, and whats a router with a round off tip and where and how would i was it ? sure send me or post pics of your stand . yhanks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

are you about to bring the 2x2's back?

i think the router is just personal preferance for the looks of the stand. my guess is you just want to get the stand done with the tank on it

the framing square is to make sure your corners at at 90 degree angles


----------



## Winkyee

This is just rough but pretty accurate to what I did for the stand on my 180. 
Avoid breathing the MDF dust.

The gloves are to keep the polyurethane glue off your hands because it takes several days to wear off.
The whole stand can be made from 2x4's, 2x6's or a combination of both.
10 2x4" x8' should take care of the basic stand.
1 4x8' 3/4" MDF 
1st cut - 3/4" bigger than footprint of tank, should be like 72 3/4" (when I framed my stand in, I allowed for the MDF front and sides to be under the piece the tank sits on.)
next cut dimensions size for front of tank stand(match length of wood above)
That should leave 2- 24x24 pieces for sides..

Framing square- use it to ensure your entire stand goes together square.
You don't need nails, use screws everyplace.
Pick up a countersink to countersink the holes for screws in the MDF, it's easier to fill the holes with filler after.
Paint/primer for stand. I primed the MDF before screwing it down.


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> are you about to bring the 2x2's back?
> 
> i think the router is just personal preferance for the looks of the stand. my guess is you just want to get the stand done with the tank on it
> 
> the framing square is to make sure your corners at at 90 degree angles


no im gona have to work with what i have here now this project has been really time consuming , so im ready to get it done and over with. just goning to get a level and a framing square......and see what happens


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

the problem is just that 2x2s are not that strong. gotta remember your tank is going to wiegh over a tonne


----------



## dmackey

Johnny_Zanni said:


> the problem is just that 2x2s are not that strong. gotta remember your tank is going to wiegh over a tonne


ok kool i will swith them out this morning . thanks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

k if you can get some 2x6's then you wont have anything to worry about

i am kinda exited about this hehehehehehehe


----------



## Ægir

AIGHT heres a video of my stand when we built it... because its in wall, you just have to imagine the front being the same as the back and supported with legs, not the studs in the wall. ITS REALLY TIGHT IN MY BACK ROOM, SO PICTURES WERE DIFFICULT



As you can see, the posts are notched on the top to support the 2x6 frame. Look above and to the left of the red ball valve handle









And a couple screws hold the legs on, the weight of the tank does most the work.









Supported corner









As you can see, there isnt really any 2x4s or smaller in my stand... BUT doubled up 2x4s for posts (instead of treated 4x4) would work fine. You could even use a 2x6, and 2 2x4s for the corners.

Heres another stand i built for some more pics to get you going.



















Finished painting:









Cedar finish.









If you have any questions, just ask...


----------



## dmackey

DIDN'T END UP GETTING THE 2X6'S KEPT THE 2X2'S , I PICKED UP A FEW OTHER ITEMS THIS MORNING TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED AND SO FAR HERE IS WHERE I'M AT NOW, SO FAR SO GOOD !!! I'M EXCITED MANNNNN...... I TOOK STEP BY STEP PICS TO POST WITH MY CAMERA BUT I CAN'T FIND THE CORD TO PLUG IN TO THE COMPUTER RIGHT NOW SO , HERE IS A FEW PIC I TOOK WITH MY PHONE. ANY SUGGESTIONS ? WOW THIS TOOK ME NEAR 12 HOURS ALMOST LOL

THANKS TO ALL YOU FELLAS WHO GAVE ME POINTERS !!!! EVEN THO I STILL HAVE ALOT WORK TO DO ON THIS AND IT'S STILL GOTA HOLD THE TANK TO. LOL SO IM FAR FROM OVER HERE. ANY SUGGESTIONS ? SHOULD I PUT ANYTHING UNDER THE GLASS ONCE IM DONE WAS JUST WONDERING . IM OPEN TO ALL IDEAS AND ADVICE TO HELP COMPLETE THIS PROJECT


----------



## marilynmonroe

I love the 3 story tank stand. Thats a good way to save space and looks sweet.


----------



## Winkyee

That looks good, I think you might want to put a couple braces on the front.
Did u use glue?


----------



## dmackey

Winkyee said:


> That looks good, I think you might want to put a couple braces on the front.
> Did u use glue?


yea i will once i put my sump tank in firsl since it measures 48'' , so i can properl space out the braces. yea i used some glue, probably should have used a bit more tho , but everything seems strong so far. took alot of time wow ....hopefully i finish it tomorrow. next i will be asking you guys to help me with the pluming lol (seriously),


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

what did you build the dimensions of the stand as?

is your output from the tank on the bottom? or the back


----------



## marco

way to go derek .


----------



## dmackey

marco said:


> what did you build the dimensions of the stand as?
> 
> is your output from the tank on the bottom? or the back


honestly im just winging it . making sure all is squared and leveled . im 72'' long and i think 36 high and 25 wide so i have extra room in the back for my f ups in case i need to cut. what do you suggest ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

on my 75g stand i went 4.5x2x3 feet that way if the tank is perfectly centered i have 3" on every side


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

it's actually better to build the frame to the same size of the tank so that the weight is centered on the frame, not sitting in the middle


----------



## Us And Them

I'll Be honest , I really didnt think you would have been able to do it. But thats looking really good, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Us And Them

Hey I noticed that You didn't have 2 holes drilled out for the wet Dry to empty into Your Sump.


----------



## roccov12345

Great job man....

This is a great thread just to show how willing and helping P-Fury members are. Great job to everyone helping this guy out. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Murphy18

roccov12345 said:


> Great job man....
> 
> This is a great thread just to show how willing and helping P-Fury members are. Great job to everyone helping this guy out. I can't wait to see the finished product!


x2 to that..

Well doe dmackey, look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, look at those shiny new tools... the square still has the sticker on it. drop those things on the ground a few times and splatter some paint on em... they work better when they're broken in









great job so far man, once you catch the DIY bug, there's no turning back... it's not so bad tho, because it's a hobby that actually SAVES you money, which is more than i can say about these stupid fish we keep


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

any updates derek?


----------



## dmackey

yea was able to get the doors cut and put on today. i only had to recut 1, i measured it wrong some how, anyways i started at 8ish am and called it quits say 5pm. and all i got done was the doors lol wow !!! so here is a pic of where i'm at now for those who want to see how this diy is going so far. lmao yea i still have the sticker on all this stuff i owned no tools prior , just a hammer and a screw driver. i go to home depot 3-4 x's a day getting the right size this or the right size that more screws more wood, learning as i go wow , it's been a real journey !! can't wait to get back on it in the morning. the hinges were a problem that took like 4 hours or more to get done properly but the doors open and close perfectly now so i'm happy for that..... i think it's coming alone fine so far, still have a long ways to go tho


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

lookin good man... are you planning on painting or staining the stand?


----------



## Soul Assassin

Looking great, keep it up you'll enjoy your Ps more for it


----------



## dmackey

joedizzlempls said:


> Looking great, keep it up you'll enjoy your Ps more for it


yea they better all this dam thinking and working lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

did you put your sump in and add more bracing to the front?


----------



## FEEFA

Looks really good so far and you should be proud of yourself.

Just a suggestion though, dont use glue when adding the front supports so if you ever move they can be easily removed


----------



## marco

derek, you can NOT add your sump under that tank untill you put plywood inside the cabnet ontop of the braces.


----------



## bigshawn

lookin good, now who was it that said I was givin you bad advise by sugg. you build your own stand


----------



## dmackey

bigshawn said:


> did you put your sump in and add more bracing to the front?


no not yet johnny, i plan to do that today, i only did the hinges yesterday. lol took the whole day, couldn't get the doors to close properly , it's fixed not tho


----------



## dmackey

Feefa said:


> Looks really good so far and you should be proud of yourself.
> 
> Just a suggestion though, dont use glue when adding the front supports so if you ever move they can be easily removed


feefa the man who thought i couldn't do it , the guy who bashed me the most for having my 9 p's in a 46gal lol (THANKS HONESTLY), now i can't say it's been a easy task, but whats life without a challenge ?and this was huge for me, could feel the adrenaline rush pumping . i figured i been thru alot worse s**t than figuring out how to build a stand to hold 180gal tank even tho i asked you guys 100 questions and you all gave me excellent feed back to make this possible and lead me in the right direction, this site is the S**T FA SHO !!!, but it's squared and leveled so far, yea that actually crossed my mind yesterday when i was thinking of todays work, not to use any glue on the front braces after seeing how strong that damm gorilla glue is !! but thanks for the suggestion for sure....


----------



## Us And Them

Did you Drill Holes for Your wet/dry Yet ? so it can drain into Your Sump ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

he will remember jon... eventually


----------



## TJcali

nice stand dmackey its coming along nice :laugh:


----------



## dmackey

Jon87 said:


> Did you Drill Holes for Your wet/dry Yet ? so it can drain into Your Sump ?


yea i remembered , just had to go get a jig saw today , drill the 4 corners and trimmed it out needed it to cut the corners out my floor also. will update you guys later tonight . gota get back to work here


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

you seem to be good at it already but dont forget pictures







we love pictures


----------



## dmackey

alright well her we go started at say 7 30am finished at 5 30pm. and all i got done today was the floor and the plywood on back of the stand , and the front brace which i havent screwed in yet , wana wait til i know for sure the sump is good to go. and i got my wet/dry hole drilled out and 2 hole in the back of my ply . tell me what you guys think....was remeasuring everything and for what ever reason i NEVER measured my main tank the 180 gallon , figured it was a perfect 72''l ong and perfect 24'' wide. come to find out it's 72and 1/4 and 24 and 1/4 . and my stand top is exactly the same kinda scared the hell out of me , because i thought i measured it with a extra half inch on both sides , so now just hoping this gona still work, lot of time and money invested here !! and another question i meant to ask you guys is okay see i cut out a box right ? exactly how big will that peice be that i have to put in the 2 wet/dry holes since i have no room to play with being i cut everything to dam perfect and can adjust. any pics , links , and advice fellas ? thanks


----------



## bigshawn

OK, looking good so far


----------



## Ba20

great read and nice build


----------

